# Mitchell County



## BULLDOG FAN (Oct 18, 2004)

Great opening morning weather. We had 7 hunters Saturday morning. In total we saw 14 does and 2 small bucks. Had 2 does killed and 3 MISSED. Sunday morning we had 6 hunters. In total we saw 4 does and a nice 8 point (not a shooter). One doe killed.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Jan 25, 2005)

What  Part  Of  Mitchell Co.  Do  You  Hunt??


----------



## BULLDOG FAN (Feb 10, 2005)

I Hunt In The N.e. Part Of The County Off Of Gravel Hill Road. What About You ?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Apr 23, 2005)

i  hunt  just  outside  of  camilla  on  the  river.killed  a  total  of  20  deer  off  the  place  last  year. couple  of  nice bucks


----------



## Timbo (Apr 24, 2005)

Ole gravel hill road,boy that brings back some good memories.

I grew up in Putney.


----------

